# Campagnolo frame pump presta type for sale....



## SJ_BIKER (May 16, 2012)

iF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW ....IT LOOKS OLD JUST DONT KNOW HOW OLD....ANY INTEREST


----------



## silvercreek (May 26, 2012)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 29, 2012)

*sold it sold it*

Sold it thanks for looking


----------

